# Scarborough (Brisbane) Saturday Morning 1 July 2006



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Weather is looking good, wind is looking good, fishing just has to be good 
I'll be heading out on Saturday morning before sunrise, anyone else keen?
http://www.seabreeze.com.au/graphs/qld.asp


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Gavin,
I have to agree, everything is perfect...... except I have to work... I might just have to try and get out for a couple of hours. New paddle still not tested, new reel not tested, new rod used but not had a fish on it yet." He He He He He," The missis thinks I am addicted to this kayak fishing lark, What would she know?

:twisted: :twisted: 
She even had the gall to ask me if I liked doing the kayak thing more than the reproductive bumpy bumpy tickle thing, to which I may have given the wrong answer...       

Cheers all Andybear (multiple fractures may enhance my paddling style) :shock:

If I can make it... will be about sunrise!


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

My gf thinks I'm having an affair with the fish hehe.

So who else is with me? C'mon men (and women)! I want to see a flotilla of kayaks off Redcliffe on Saturday


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Have you noticed how "Murphy's graph creep" has set in again. I half expect by Saturday, the wind will be tornadic! :x

Oh well 40 hours to go, we will see 

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah I noticed that though they are westerlies and still under 10 knots so I'm still expecting it to be quite flat out there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi bit of a novice here but I've had a few trips, I'd love to go where abouts at Scarborough are you leaving from.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

johnlikes2fishinayak said:


> Hi bit of a novice here but I've had a few trips, I'd love to go where abouts at Scarborough are you leaving from.


http://members.optusnet.com.au/aus-kayak-fishing/location/scarbeach.html
We should be there around the 4.30 mark, give or take 10 minutes.


----------

